# Rizzoli and Isles



## froghaven5 (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone watch Rizzoli and Isles? I was just watching the marathon on TNT and was reminded that Dr. Isles has a pet Sulcata. Really nice looking too!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 7, 2010)

froghaven5 said:


> Anyone watch Rizzoli and Isles? I was just watching the marathon on TNT and was reminded that Dr. Isles has a pet Sulcata. Really nice looking too!



My wife an I were watching the show she seen Dr. Isles tort an said to me I want one for my birthday (shes wanted one for a while ) so I got her one an then I got me one and so on an on


----------



## pebblelu (Dec 9, 2010)

I watched the first season. Took me the hole first episode to place Isles. She use to be kate on NCIS. 
It's a real good show. Isles gave a baby sulcata to Rizzoli so they both have one.


----------



## froghaven5 (Dec 10, 2010)

pebblelu said:


> I watched the first season. Took me the hole first episode to place Isles. She use to be kate on NCIS.
> It's a real good show. Isles gave a baby sulcata to Rizzoli so they both have one.


My husband just pointed that out to me (that Isles was Kate). I totally didn't recognize her until he pointed that out. 
I think I missed the episode where she gave Rizzoli a baby sulcata. I'll have to keep watching.


----------



## pebblelu (Dec 11, 2010)

I think it was at the end of the first episode. Where she gave it the tortoise.


----------

